# UHHHH



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 19, 2015)

Did TBT get hacked?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 19, 2015)

It looks fine to me.


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

Thats your browser, not tbt itself.


----------



## Relly (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks fine to me too...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 19, 2015)

WTF YOU GUYS SEE NOTHING


----------



## Llust (Jul 19, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WTF YOU GUYS SEE NOTHING



sir, calm down


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WTF YOU GUYS SEE NOTHING



Try clearing your cache and coming back.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 19, 2015)

YOU GUYS CANT SEE IT!?!?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> Try clearing your cache and coming back.



How!?!??

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm thanks


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> YOU GUYS CANT SEE IT!?!?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I dont use safari. Should be in your browser settings. If you cant find it, google it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 19, 2015)

Nvm


----------



## Beardo (Jul 19, 2015)

There's nothing there...?


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

Beardo said:


> There's nothing there...?



Some of their icons and junk were replaced by other images.


----------



## unravel (Jul 19, 2015)

This thread is cursed run


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

its the iluminati,they want to dominate TBT



Jk,xD Lol,maybe its ur ipad or the browser or the page is glitching


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm gonna ask a mod to close this thread.


----------



## Forek (Jul 20, 2015)

Just press close thread...?


----------



## Azza (Jul 20, 2015)

I had this as well. Except it was part of a users profile here (Aeryka) It eventually went away. Btw what are straw polls?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 20, 2015)

That happeneds all the time to me too, I just put TBT undercover on


----------



## Forek (Jul 20, 2015)

Sometimes images don't load right because of server lag and overpopulation.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 22, 2015)

i had something like this happened before... except not really..


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 22, 2015)

Forek said:


> Sometimes images don't load right because of server lag and overpopulation.



Iirc, there was 1600-something user yesterday or a few days ago.


----------



## tumut (Jul 22, 2015)

Forek said:


> Just press close thread...?



You can only close your own threads in the tbt marketplace, museum, villager trading plaza, and re-tail.


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2015)

This happens to me too sometimes. There are other user's profile pics all over my screen. I click on it and it goes away. But you already got help lel


----------



## Cou (Jul 27, 2015)

that actually happens often to me when i use my ipad or phone


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 30, 2015)

welcome back


----------



## Jacob (Jul 30, 2015)

thats actually so cool i would honestly love that


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2015)

Just saying I love the Wonder Red on the first picture. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2015)

Here's an idea. I've been trying this for a while, and it always works.

When you start facing some iOS 8 bugs like that on TBT, go to your iPhone/iPad settings, and tap on Safari. You want to clear all website data on Safari, as well as history, to fix the images on TBT. If the bug occurs again, just keep doing it. Hopefully Apple will take care of the iOS 8 bugs.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 31, 2015)

This has happened so many times for me, just look at this:



Spoiler


----------



## rev1175 (Jul 31, 2015)

_>iPad_

There's your problem.


----------



## Forek (Jul 31, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> This has happened so many times for me, just look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You dont get it? Jav is taking over the site.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2015)

I had spinning pinwheels showing up everywhere once


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Spoiler: Looky looky


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice. Heres one from today


Spoiler



View attachment 140329



It happened a few times with different ones


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

I've had the same thing happen to me many times.



Spoiler: Here's a pic



JIGGLYPUFF, OUR OVERLORD!


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I've had the same thing happen to me many times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup jiggly puff is taking over bell tree forums


----------

